# Antler Fork build along



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

I sssssssssssscored some antler forks from e-bay. I was actually in the market for knife handles but when I sssssssssaw the forks, my Slingshot instincts were piqued. These were already cut from the horn and I was a litlte concerned there wasn't enough "ssssssStub" to fasten a handle sssssssssecurely to. My concerns have been aleviated as I was able to epoxy a 1/4-20 threaded bolt a good portion into the fork and then 2-4" into the handle.

I took some pics along the way. First thing you wanna do is drill the hole into the antler horn. I "gun drill" it meaning I visually line up the meatiest portion of the fork and center the drill bit into it. I disregard the angle as I can compensate for that later by bending the bolt and / or drilling an angled hole into the handle. I use 1/4 ebony spacer to offset the junction between the wood and handle. When drilling the hole through the sssssssssspacer, I wobble it a bit to facilitate alignment when glueing. Next Slide the bolt into the fork and hold it against the outside of the wood and note the angle with a pencil by drawing a line. Note the wood handle is grossly over sized at this point. With my angle drawn onto the side of the wood, I clamp it in my vise and drill the hole approx the same angle and a good 1/2" deeper than it needs to be. I dry fit the pieces. Even with careful layout and drilling, the antler usually needs to be adjusted. This is the trickiest part. After assembly, I hold the entire thing up to the light to see where it needs to be adjusted. I disssssssassemble and using my 2 x 72 belt grinder, slowly take the high spot off and recheck. This is a finesse move and will often take 2 or 3 tries to get right. Once I am happy with the fit. I mix my epoxy and glue the bolt into the fork first. I slide the black ebony ssssssssssspacer onto that and then finally into the main handle. I put a small clamp on it and wait 24 hours.

I will take some pics of the handles being roughed out as I go along.

Many thanks and hope you enjoyed!

sssssssssSnake


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice keep possssssssssssssssssssting!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Assssssstheticly unique & pleasssssing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thossssse are great! Very creative ... look like they would also make good back scratchers! Please let us see how you band them up and let us know how they ssssssshoot.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## amacnaughtan (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, that is truly beautiful....I am working on an antler slingshot myself. You are a true Artist!!!!! If you don't mind me asking, what finish did you use on this beauty???


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great to see/read the step-by-step.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Being a knife guy, the wood if probably sssssssssddstabilized.


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

sssssssstunning


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fine carving forks -- do you make matching knives? Wish I'd have seen these before Thanksgiving, ha ha. Great work.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

awesssssssome work! Thankssss for posssssting!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 22, 2011)

Real nice!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah! Good work, cool!


----------



## ssssSnake (Nov 29, 2011)

Antler ssssssssSnake Shots continues&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

After the epoxy has hardened I roughly draw the outline of the handles








We then head to the bandsaw and cut the profile.








I then wrap the horns in masking tape to give some protection to them for the next part.








I use a 6 x 48 belt sander in the horizontal position with a 60 grit belt. I can then remove a lot of material quite fast. You need to be careful not to remove too much or even slightly nick the horns as the 60 grit will gouge them quite quickly. That's where the tape comes in. It affords me some minor protection from slight mishaps. I do about 95% of the shaping here. I use the edge of the belt and the radiused part of the belt for the curves. I am keenly fond of Asian aestheticsssssssssss where economy of line and embellishment prevail. The handles are the perfect factor for thisssssssssss style of form. I like to call the curves" kidney bean organic". I will sometimes incorporate a fine edge or ridge that will "disappear" into the handle for a little visual and tactile ssssssssstimulation. The ends are also very important. I like a simple domed angle or my Kidney bean radius for the termination.









When I am happy with the basic shape, I move to a shallow half round double cut file. I carefully file the black ebony just flush with the mating horn. I then continue to refine the shape of the handle being sure to remove any hard edges with the file. It should flow with the grace of the horns.








From here we go to the Random orbit sander and 80 grit paper. I sand the junction being careful not to go too far into the horn. I do the same with the next grit, 120. After the 120 grit, I remove the tape and sssssssssand the handle to its final 180 grit. You can see the white of the horn where it meets the handle. I softly sand the horn, blending the old natural patina into the fresh white horn underneath. I like the old patina so try and save as much of it as possible but still blending the two together for a natural look.


















































We are now ready for finish. I brush on a layer of Waterlox and let it dry. I will buff it out and apply a coat of paste wax for its final finish.















Here is the first one I made all ready to lob particles! I will post more finished ones later.







Hope you enjoyed!

ssssssssSnake


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for those step-by-step photos. Those are most interesting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

_Fantastic work, very good article, thanks._


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Wow man. Very cool... Your cattys certainly have an air of 'bench made' to them. Lovely work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Really beautiful; I wisssssh it could've been on video?


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed the build show ! You make some mighty fine shooters.


----------

